# X.org 6.8 and Intel chipset: No direct rendering?

## kaput

I've got an Intel 852GM chipset and I'm trying to get direct rendering working with . I had direct rendering working previously with Xorg 6.8. I was attempting to use the i830 driver in the kernel, but I get a module segfault when I attempt to load X with the i830 module loaded. 

When I attempt to load X with no display module loaded, I got an error about X not being able to find the i915 module. After discovering the i915 module is only available in the x11-drm package and recompiling my kernel to support the external modules, I now get a strange error. X loads (as it was before), but direct rendering fails. According to dmesg:

```
PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #1:8000000@d8000000 for device 0000:00:02.0

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x200000

[drm] Initialized i915 1.1.0 20040405 on minor 0: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.1 (0000 -> 0002)

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x200000

[drm] Initialized i915 1.1.0 20040405 on minor 1: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (#2)

[drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded

mtrr: base(0xd8020000) is not aligned on a size(0x180000) boundary

[drm:i915_unlock] *ERROR* Process 9065 using kernel context 0

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x200000

```

Anyone have any ideas?

----------

## thepi

propably the mtrr alignment error? search for mtrr-fix!

hth

 pi~

----------

## kaput

Well. I found some *similar* errors. However, all of the instances were ATI cards. I'd hate to try doing some memory allocation hacking without knowing what I was doing, since it's a different card.  :Sad:  Any ideas what it would look like from the error message posted?

----------

## thepi

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=129853

there's a description on how to find out the appropriate settings for the mtrr-fix. maybe that'll help

but after all, it could be related to something totally different. maybe search some more, esp. for your graphics chipset. if it's a common problem, you could post it on http://www.gentoo-wiki.com after you find a solution, and hint to it from here.

pi~

----------

## kaput

Hrmm. I was looking at that HOWTO, and noticed that direct rendering was supposed to be working *before* the mtrr fix.   :Confused:   I may try messing with the script, but I'm not sure if that's the issue. 

The more I look at things, the more I think it may be just a driver issue. I may end up filing a bug report upstream somewhere to see what they think. At least that way, I'll find out and if it's an issue, it'll be fixed for others also.

----------

## thepi

yeah i think you're right, the mtrr thing was just the first thing that came to my mind when i read your error message.  :Confused: 

i wish you good luck.

regards

 pi~

----------

## kaput

I was able to fix the issue by patching my gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r14 kernel with the following patch and building the included i915 driver. The i915 module included in x11-drm didn't seem to work properly.

http://www.skynet.ie/~airlied/patches/dri/i915_linux.diff

Seems to be working perfectly.

----------

## paolo

I resolved with the i915 module from 2.6.9.

----------

